# Food Safety News - 04/08/2021...... National hepatitis A outbreak mostly over in West, but continues in East



## daveomak.fs (Apr 10, 2021)

*National hepatitis A outbreak mostly over in West, but continues in East*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 08, 2021 12:05 am The national hepatitis A outbreak has not yet burned out. Since 2016, 35 states have reported 38,476 hepatitis A cases. Through April 2, 2021, 61 percent or 23,373 of the stricken have required hospitalization, and 365 have died. The Division of Viral Hepatitis at the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) since 2017... Continue Reading

*FDA’s warning shot for leafy greens*
By Michael Taylor on Apr 08, 2021 12:04 am Opinion On April 6, the Food and Drug Administration fired an unmistakable warning shot at the leafy greens industry. I hope it will serve as a call to urgent action that gets to the root of the problem of the persistent presence of dangerous E. coli in the growing environment for leafy greens and other fresh... Continue Reading


*EU rejects call to stop Argentinian horsemeat imports*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 08, 2021 12:03 am The European Commission has rejected pleas to suspend horsemeat imports from Argentina for food safety and animal welfare reasons. Some Members of the European Parliament (MEPs) called for the ban in a written question in December. Stella Kyriakides, Commissioner for Health and Food Safety, replied on behalf of the EU Commission in March. The Intergroup... Continue Reading


*WTO members address 10 new trade concerns*
By News Desk on Apr 08, 2021 12:01 am Countries have addressed 10 new trade concerns at a recent meeting of a World Trade Organization (WTO) committee. Topics at the Committee on Sanitary and Phytosanitary (SPS) Measures meeting on March 25 and 26 were raised by India, China, Peru, Turkey and Mexico and included animal and plant products, pesticides and maximum residue levels (MRLs).... Continue Reading


*Warning issued over raw milk in Western New York*
By News Desk on Apr 07, 2021 04:32 pm New York State Department of Agriculture and Markets Commissioner Richard A. Ball is warning consumers not to consume unpasteurized, raw milk from Happy Hollow Dairy Farm because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. Happy Hollow Dairy Farm is in Springville, NY. The warning comes after a sample of the milk collected by an inspector from the... Continue Reading


*Fifth apricot kernel recall since March 11*
By News Desk on Apr 07, 2021 02:05 pm For the fifth time in two months apricot kernels, also known as pits or seeds, are being recalled because of elevated levels of cyanide that could lead to food poisoning. The three previous recalls, initiated in Canada, were posted on March 11, March 17, March 24, and March 31. Those recalls and the one posted... Continue Reading


----------

